# Kernel 3.11: skge bug

## yellowhat

Hi all,

I have a strange problem with kernel 3.11-rc6 and rc7 but it is not present in rc4, rc5 and 3.10.7 using the same config file.

Simply network doesn't work, in networkmanager-kde applet it says that is trying to connect but without success.

This is my .config file: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JYYmUChV

This is my emerge --info file: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2gyegXpP

Tell me which info is appreciated.

ThanksLast edited by yellowhat on Sat Sep 14, 2013 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schnulli

rc6=buggy.... sorry

----------

## yellowhat

I will wait until final release.

There is a bug report here: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60784.

So for all using skge driver stay tuned.

----------

## yellowhat

Here there is a patch: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61291

----------

## sinfree

Hello Yellowhat,

I am using Kernel 3.10.7 and I have a bug in linux-firmware solved in 3.10.10 as stated in a bug from ubuntu.

My question is I think a newbie's question but I think it can help other beginners: how can I specify to portage to use kernel 3.10.10 instead of kernel 3.10.7?

----------

## yellowhat

emerge -1a =vanilla-sources-3.10.10

or

mask vanilla-sources > 3.11

----------

## sinfree

Hello Yellowhat,

before testing your solution, I wonder:

will it update linux-firmware to the new version?

My question is a bit difficult to express:

I have an answer from make saying it cannot find a part of a firmware to build (no rule to make /lib/firmware/radeon/JUNIPER_smc.bin), so does it depend on the kernel or on linux-firmware?

More over, Ubuntu bug report says it comes from "nonfree-linux-firmware" package, do gentoo has such a distinction between free and non-free firmwares?

Best regards,

a blue who is wondering at yellow stars.

----------

## yellowhat

To update linux-firmware you have to update this http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/linux-firmware, nothing releated to kernel.

My advice is to update your system to latest kernel and linux-firmware, stay to 3.10 if you like.

----------

## sinfree

Thanks Yellowhat,

I created a specific post for my problem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-970124-highlight-.html so that I do not polute your thread.

----------

